# Kingston A2000 1 TB M.2 NVMe SSD



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2020)

The Kingston A2000 has recently received a firmware update, which makes a big difference in performance. It now rivals the Samsung 970 EVO, at much better pricing. With just $128 for the tested 1 TB version, or 13 cents per GB, the A2000 offers better value than most SSDs on the market.

*Show full review*


----------



## FilipM (Jun 30, 2020)

How do you update the firmware on one of these? I got the 500GB Version of the A2000. Nice review, I'm surprised with the performance

Edit: Kingston SSD Manager, nvm


----------



## zmeul (Jun 30, 2020)

what new FW? mine is on S5Z42105


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2020)

zmeul said:


> what new FW? mine is on S5Z42105


that's the new version


----------



## zmeul (Jun 30, 2020)

this is confusing as hell - S5Z42105 was released back in January, this is not recent


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm on the current Firmware version and can't complain about anything.
Definitely would buy more if needed.



zmeul said:


> this is confusing as hell - S5Z42105 was released back in January, this is not recent


The Firmware update was recent as in within the last 6 months, but the Review is new and current.

Thanks @W1zzard


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Jul 1, 2020)

I did a close look at my personal data and realized that I have less than 3TB of total data:  personal files/folders, STEAM library games and porn.

I was going to buy Samsung's 8TB SSD, but now I'm thinking a 4TB would be fine - unless than 8TB is priced at or around $1000.


Kingston has a 4TB drive I was looking at as well which I'd consider, but these 1TB drives, to me are good for nothing when a 2TB is about twice the price.

If you run just your OS and a few games from it and add everything else to HDD, then I guess it's OK.  I want everything on SSD.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 1, 2020)

Just gotta say I really appreciate all the real-world app testing you guys do.  I'm so tired of seeing reviews based 90% on synthetics.  So many people say there isn't much difference in SSDs in real life, all you gotta do is look at this to dispel that thought.  

450s, 4 1/2 minutes difference top to bottom :


----------



## Raendor (Jul 1, 2020)

Is it better than 970 evo then?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 1, 2020)

Raendor said:


> Is it better than 970 evo then?


What's your opinion after reading the review?


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 1, 2020)

@W1zzard page 1: "The SM2263 is a four-channel design, whereas the SM2263 on the KC2000 uses eight flash channels." - second SM2263 should be SM2262.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 1, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> @W1zzard page 1: "The SM2263 is a four-channel design, whereas the SM2263 on the KC2000 uses eight flash channels." - second SM2263 should be SM2262.


Fixed, thanks


----------



## fowl (Jul 9, 2020)

@W1zzard in the thermal throttling section,  the 3rd graph has a different temperature scale than the others - slightly confusing. Ta


----------



## Palladium (Jul 10, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> What's your opinion after reading the review?



Some people _just_ can't be bothered to muster an SLC cell worth of independent thought.


----------



## GLeader (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi,

in other reviews they say the cache is 512M DDR4
(tomshardware / tweaktown)

and in this review it's 1G DDR3L-1866.

witch one is correct ?

thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 28, 2020)

GLeader said:


> Hi,
> 
> in other reviews they say the cache is 512M DDR4
> (tomshardware / tweaktown)
> ...


The chip is B5116ECMDXGJD






Note the "5116" part which stands for 512Mx16 = 8 Gigabit = 1 Gigabyte


----------



## GLeader (Jul 28, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> The chip is B5116ECMDXGJD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thaks for the fast response, much appreciated.

i guss other reviews juste qouted some kingston spec file or somthing


----------



## Searinity (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi,
Thanks for the article. 
I have a A2000, I installed SSD Manager and ran it as Administrator.
SSD Manager detects a new firmware is available but when I click on update I got the following error message "An unexpected error occured when attempting to update the firmware".
Am I the only one? Thanks for any help


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 10, 2020)

Searinity said:


> but when I click on update I got the following error message "An unexpected error occured when attempting to update the firmware".
> Am I the only one?


No such issue here when I updated mine. Try to contact Kingston support, I keep hearing good things about their support. Do let us know the outcome please


----------



## ObiwanCODnobi (Aug 10, 2020)

Excellent in depth review, probably more comprehensive than my intellect can handle!

Had the effect of making me sign up to the forum AND push notifications...off to read up on the Lancool ii now..Many thanks


----------



## Searinity (Aug 10, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> No such issue here when I updated mine. Try to contact Kingston support, I keep hearing good things about their support. Do let us know the outcome please



Will do. Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 10, 2020)

ObiwanCODnobi said:


> probably more comprehensive than my intellect can handle!


If you have any questions, just ask, we're always happy to explain


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 11, 2020)

Searinity said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the article.
> I have a A2000, I installed SSD Manager and ran it as Administrator.
> SSD Manager detects a new firmware is available but when I click on update I got the following error message "An unexpected error occured when attempting to update the firmware".
> Am I the only one? Thanks for any help


Is it possibly due to already having the latest firmware?


----------



## Searinity (Aug 16, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Is it possibly due to already having the latest firmware?



Hi,
I checked, I don’t have the latest firmware.


----------



## Searinity (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi,
I'm in touch with Kingston Support but so far this is not efficient 
I had to open my laptop to send a picture of a revision sticker on the SSD and now they say there is a bug in SSD Manager and this revision of the SSD already has the new firmware.
But, I bought this SSD back in Oct 2019, before the latest firmware was released and SSD Manager clearly states I have the old firmware, S5Z42102. So I don't think they put the finder on the issue.


----------



## Bodi (Aug 31, 2020)

It may be the problem if the ssd which is the drive to be flashed is the system drive where you boot from. If this is so, the SSD Manger cannot get full access. If there is no flashing booting tool available  I would test if the flashing process works in your or another pc where the ssd is not the system drive.


----------



## Searinity (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi. The SSD is not the one I boot from. Kingston engineers don't know what happens and reiterated on that this drive should already have came with the proper firmware. Which looks impossible since I bought it way before the firmware was released. They offered me a replacement, which I accepted.


----------

